# The Absolutley Best Cookbook Ever



## horton79 (Jul 29, 2009)

One Rule: You're only allowed to mention ONE cookbook in this tread! If you need to mention another it's a reference so use that person's message in quotes. (Look at me ordering chefs around with my rule(s)...... it's just game folks.)

Raymond Blanc Le Manoir Aux Quat' Saisons


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It seems apparent that most of us feel there isn't one best cookbook.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Give me time.
Someday I may just write it.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

So you like a bit of discipline eh? He's my all time favourite chef. 

Can we please:bounce: have a top 3?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Raymond Blanc
Rick Stein (for fish)
Nick Nairn


I've eaten at Le Manoir quite a few times - I have never eaten a whole meal anywhere else where each course has excited me so much. Other chefs are good - but for consistency? Can't beat Blanc!

I once had a pudding - well, it was a piece of chocolate in the shape of an artist's palette - with small balls of ice-creams and sorbets in bright colours - and with a couple of 'paint brushes' made of chocolate and biscuit... exquisite to look at and wonderful to eat.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Rick Steins good. I'll give you that Ishbel. I love watching his programmes, but he is so personal about his recipes. He cooks ONLY what he loves and seldom leaves his comfort zone unless its something someone else did first and he adapts it.

I'm so envious. I'd love to eat at Le Manoir. 2 years and i'll suck up to OH for a visit for our 20th.


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Just One!?

Really?

Okay.....

Here Goes.......

I'm gonna say............

Umm...........

All of'em....TaDa!!!!

(define "cook"..........then define "book")

Essentially, we are what we eat, so I like ME (and you too).

~flash

p.s. - keep on cooking...........your self.


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

ok now dont laugh. 

30 odd years ago when I started to cook I was given a copy of "The Fanny Farmers Cookbook". This book is is such poor shape today because I literly learned to cook from its pages. 

If someone told me I had to get rid of all my cookbooks but one that would be the one I would pick.

I also make it a point to get a copy for my granddaughters when they get intrested in learning to cook. Best all around book I have ever seen.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Why would anyone laugh, PJ.

When it comes to teaching people how to cook, Fanny Farmer and The Settlement CB are the hands-on leaders of all time. Literally millions of women, who otherwise couldn't boil water, earned their cooking chops with one or both of those books.

Plus there's nothing wrong with the recipes; with a little rewording they are just as "modern" as anything seen on the Food Network.


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks KYH

It is no fancy french cookbook but I have loved it for years.


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

My mother's recipe rolodex


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

I LOVE my Fanny Farmer cookbook! It's received years of use in my kitchen and has taught me so much over the years. It's in my 3 top of all cookbooks.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd have to do it by category, not overall. Kind of the way the Beard Awards break things down, you know?

So... a few:

To Read:
Lin Hsian-ju and Lin-Yutang, _The Art of Chinese Cuisine_.

To Learn How:
James Peterson, _Sauces_.

To Set The Bar High:
Alain Ducasse, _Grand Livre de Cuisine_.

To Find Something To Cook Tonight:
_The Silver Spoon_.

To Challenge Expectations:
Murata Yoshihiro, _Kaiseki_.

Note that the only one I would ordinarily use to cook dinner is _The Silver Spoon_.

And this eliminates a bunch of other favorites, like Julia Child, Jacques Pepin, Paul Prudhomme, and Alfred Portale.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_Modern French Culinary Art_, by Henri-Paul Pellaprat. Also published under the title, _The Great Book of French Cuisine_. Preferably not the latest edition edited by Jeremiah Tower, but one of the earlier, more complete editions -- one with lots of photographs.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

ONE ? I am not partial, so there must be more than one . Forgive me.....

French Provincial Cooking by the great Elizabeth David
1080 Recipes
My inherited, Larousse Gastronomique
Moro
Modern French Culinary Art by Pellaprat
My newest addition which I just love, The complete Robuchon, the man is genius.

I have a few more but I hold back for now.

Petals


----------

